# Tabelle soll ganze Seite einnehmen!



## Fleck06 (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine große Tabelle mit mehreren Zeilen und Hintergrundfarbe erstellen: Die Tabelle soll dabei den ganzen Bildschirm einehmen... ohne Scrollbalken...

Wie geht das? thx!


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Verwende hierfür mal folgendes Stylesheet:


```
html, body {
height: 100%;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}

table {
height: 100%;
width: 100%;
}
```


----------

